# whining...why?



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Geez that is tough. Do you spend a lot of time with him? He could be sad that you are leaving? I know I have to get up extra early so I can play with my guys before work, they wouldn't have it any other way.

It could be something more. When was the last time he saw a vet?

I have to say that my two guys never whine, I don't know about anyone else's dogs. I would pay really close attention to when he does it and see if there is a pattern of when he does. Hope it is nothing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Isn't he the one with ED? Maybe sometimes it hurts. He could just be a talker  A lot of dogs are.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

maybe theres an earthquake coming. animals really do start acting weird.

the last major earthquake we had here in washington was a long time ago, but i remember a few days before it happened..i started seeing tons of dogs runnning on the roads...they didnt even look like strays.

this weekend, i saw 6 dogs with collars running loose on major roads!


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

Yeah he does have Elbow Dysplasia... thats why I'm trying to figure out if he's in pain or if its for attention. We give him lots of attention when we're home, but we both do work during the day. He may be whining for attention because we are very aware of his needs and I pretty much jump to his every beacon call. I just don't want to continue gratifying him when he's whining... because then he'll never stop haha thanks for your comments!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Saskja whines more than normal too. These are times when she sees me getting ready for work, when i get home from work, sees me carrying a bag of food or a plate with food on it or anything that smells like food! She also whines when i unlock the gate and we're not going out for a walk. I guess it's just their way of "talking" to us


----------

